# Malediven 2003



## ullsok (1. Juni 2003)

Hallo Leute,
nachdem ich nun endlich etwas mehr Zeit habe, hier ein Kurzbericht von meinem Osterurlaub auf den Malediven. Wir waren nun schon zum zweiten Mal auf Meeru Island und hatten wieder ein extrem „hartes“ Tagesprogramm: :g 
8:00 Ein paar Bahnen im Pool um den Kreislauf in Schwung zu bringen
9:00 Frühstücksbuffet
ab 10:00 Beach, Sonnen, Schnorcheln, Relaxen (ich hab’s wirklich geschafft zwei Bücher komplett zu lesen!)
13:00 Einen kleinen Cocktail oder ein kühles Bierchen an der Beachbar
15:00 – 18:00 FISCHEN #a 
ab 19:00 Abendmenu mit 4 Gängen und anschließend noch etwas Nightlife.
Und das Ganze zwei Wochen lang; insgesamt war ich an 12 Tagen Fischen! #v  
Im Schnitt habe ich in den 3 Stunden jeweils ca. 2 – 3 Fische gefangen. Alle Fische wurden gepoppt (natürlich nicht was hierzulande darunter verstanden wird, sondern mit Oberflächenwobblern/Poppern gefangen). :m 
Hier ein paar meiner Fänge:

















Einen schönen Dicken (es sind dort schon Giant Trevallys bis 88 Pfund gefangen worden) habe ich leider verloren, schaut mal was der mit dem Wobbler gemacht hat:#r 






Ebenfalls verloren haben wir bei einer Ausfahrt mit der neuen Hochseeyacht (Meeru Sportsfisher) einen Blue Marlin von 300 – 400 Pfund. Leider hatte der blöde Fisch nicht auf die schönen Marlinköder am 80lb-Gerät, sondern auf einen kleinen Bonito, den meine Frau gerade mit einer 50lb-Ausrüstung reinkurbelte, gebissen. Als er dann das erste Mal in voller Größe gesprungen ist, fiel er offensichtlich auf die Schnur und ist abgerissen.






Insgesamt wars wieder ein Superurlaub!


----------



## grünfüssler (2. Juni 2003)

zu deinem urlaub kann ich nur eines sagen.......ICHAUCHWILLLLLLL
gruss....das auchmalmaledivenwillfussel


----------



## wodibo (2. Juni 2003)

Mamamamamalediven :l 
Fusselmonster nimm mich mit :z 

Danke für den Bericht aber gibts die Bilders auch in größer???


----------



## Baramundi (5. Juni 2003)

Hallo Ullsok,

hast Dir wieder ein schönes Fleckchen zum Fischen ausgesucht. Klasse! Ich muss meiner Freundin auch mal Malediven vorschlagen; das klingt nicht so "Angelurlaub-verdächtig" wie z.B. Norwegen.

Tolle Fische...

Gruß, Bara


----------



## grünfüssler (7. Juni 2003)

das wäre doch mal was für das nächste jahr.......
angelausflug auf die malediven.
da sollten sich die interresierten doch jetzt schonmal gedanken darüber machen.
ich hätte da einige gute adressen bezüglich boot/hotel.
mir würden da so etwa 14 tage vorschweben.
wer von den anwesenden kollegen hätte denn an so einer aktion interesse ?????
schreibt doch einfach mal was zu dem vorschlag.
gruss....das willauchmalmaledivenfussel


----------



## Nick_A (4. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war selbst im Februar auf den Malediven (im Ari-Atoll) auf der Insel Villamendhoo.

Anglerisch ist auf den Malediven zu beachten, daß man auf den allermeisten Inseln leider nicht vom Strand aus angeln darf...wenn ich nur daran denke, was man alles am Hausriff fangen könnte! Insbesondere sehr große Zackenbarsche (bis 80 kg direkt am Hausriff) würden sicher einen schönen Drill hergeben.

Man kann aber verstehen, daß das verboten wurde, da 1. viele Taucher unterwegs sind (war ich selber auch und lohnt sich !) und 2. viele Fische am Hausriff darunter leiden würden (wären sicher verschreckt und wären beim Schnorcheln und Tauchen sicher nicht mehr zu sehen !

Damit bleiben einem auf den Malediven meist nur 4 Möglichkeiten übrig:

1. Teilnahme am 3-4x wöchtenlichen "Nightfishing"
2. Teilnahme am 3-4x wöchtenlichen "Morningfishing"
3. Eigenes Segelboot/Katamaran mieten und beim "Cruisen" die Angel rausheben
4. Echtes Hochseefischen

Zu 1. Wirklich tourimäßig. Man fährt mit vielen "Nichtanglern" (insgesamt ca. 6 bis 10 Personen) raus und hält dann die 1,5er-Monofile der Einheimischen rein (mit gefrorenem Thunfisch-Filet) oder aber nimmt seine eigene Ausrüstung (0,50er reicht da locker!) und fängt an zu pilken. Meist fängt man allerdings -selbst auf 4/0er Haken !- kleine "Guppies". Ab und an ein kleinerer Zackenbarsch oder Barracudas bis ca. 10 Pfund. Kostenpunkt für die 2,5 Stunden ca. 15 US-$. --> Ist ganz nett (wg. dem Sonnenuntergang) aber nach dem zweiten Mal hat man genug !!!

Zu 2. Das Morningfishing ist schon wesentlich lohnender. Man fährt mit maximal 3 Personen auf denselben Booten wie beim Nightfishing raus und "schleppt" mit einem Jig, zusätzlich mit Thunfisch beködert, an einer ca. 2,0erMonofilen. Eigenes Gerät habe ich auch genutzt (10Pfund-Rute, 0,60er Geflochtene, Stahlvorfach (WICHTIG !!!) und große Multirolle). Leider ist mein 50kg-Stahlvorfach auf einen Mann-Wobbler (30cm Firetiger) beim Biss eines Thuns mit ca. 2m von eben diesem durchgebissen (!!!) worden. Ich habe Ihn leider nur zweimal springen sehen, das war allerdings schon ein tolles Erlebnis. Vermutlich hätte meine Rute aber diesen Fisch nicht sehr lange mitgemacht, so daß der Verlust meines Mann-Wobblers die günstigere Alternative war.

Empfehlung: Mindestens 30-Pfund-Rute oder aber die Monofile der Einheimischen nehmen...ich bin sicher, daß ich den Fisch damit rausgebracht hätte.

Ansonsten kann man sagen, daß ich 2 schöne Wahoos rausgebracht habe (1,45 und 1,5m mit 21 und 23 kg) und einen schönen männlichen Dolphin (Goldmakrele) mit ca. 1,30m. Diese bissen allerdings nicht auf meine Ausrüstung, sondern auf die der Einheimischen. Achtung...das nächste Mal würde ich aber unbedingt einen Seitenausleger und 5ßlbs-Rute mitnehmen, da doch mit einem hohem Tempo geschleppt wird und den Seitenausleger, da es ansonsten zu "Verhedderungen" mit den anderen beiden Teilnehmern kommt.

Kostenpunkt des ganzen für 3 Stunden schleppen: 25 bis 30 US-$ pro Person. Dies ist aber im Vergleich zu den Preisen die sie sonst für echtes Big-Game-Angeln verlangen recht günstig.

Zu beachten ist hier, daß es viele "fischlose" Tage gibt:r

...aber das Fischen macht so richtig Laune !!!

Zu 3. 
Das Mieten eines Segelboots ist möglich, Fangergebnis (da meist um die Mittagszeit rausgegangen wird) eher bescheiden...mal ein kleinerer Fisch der Thunart, mal ein Barsch beim Schleppen von Mepps oder kleineren Wobblern. Kosten ca. 40US$ pro Stunde...ist also eher was für die Familie, anglerisch nicht sehr interessant.

Zu 4.:
Echtes Big-Game. Hier kann man fischmäßg alles erwarten. Top-Ausrüstung wird gestellt. Die Crew ist (vermutlich) fit...allerdings habe ich dies -aufgrund des hohen Preises von 800US-$- nicht gemacht. Lt. den Verantwortlichen gehen aber regelmäßg große Wahoos, große Thunfische (bis 2,5m) und ab und an auch ein Schwertträger an die Köder.

Fazit:

Zum Tauchen sind die Malediven absolute Spitze !!! Unmengen an Thuns, Wahoos, Schildkröten, Riesen-Mantas (über 5m Flügelspannbreite), Haie und sogar die riesigen Walhaie (aber selten zu sehen).

Zum Angeln auf den "normalen" Touristeninseln i.O., allerdings das große Manko, daß man nicht vom Strand aus fischen darf. Es soll allerdings einige Inseln geben, wo dies erlaubt ist (meist wird das dann aber von "professionellen" Angeltourenveranstaltern durchgeführt und dann mußt Du vermutlich Deine Familiy eher daheimlassen).

Viele Grüsse
Nick !


----------

